
Why the US is drawing in Europe’s expats post-Brexit - farnsworthy
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20180209-do-european-expats-prefer-the-us-over-the-uk
======
mpweiher
Misleading headline. The US has also dropped in favor as a destination, just
not as much as the UK and it still is in the #1 spot.

